# Wiper Error on a Brother PR600 Embroidery Machine



## lovetosew

Hello everyone; I'm very new at this forum (in fact this is the first forum I am joining) - I'm having a very big problem with my Brother PR600 - Wiper Error - I had a service man come over to check the machine; it was working when he left on Friday; now it started again - it keeps jamming and always Wiper Error - the thread is not caught - the service man changed the motor, the sensor, the main board - still not working - can anyone give me an idea what could be the problem - the service man is coming back tomorrow night but I am not convinced my machine will be working when he leaves again. Oh and by the way I have a second PR600 which was in perfect working order - the service man oiled it - guess what happened??? WIPER ERROR!!!! My second machine is also not working. HELP!!!!!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

Just out of curiosity, when you get that, take off the needle plate and see if the lower knife has retracted. Usually a "wiper error" happens when you don't get a "cut" on the thread and it hangs up the little piece that grabs the thread and pulls it back. Of course then, you just cut the thread and then do a manual trim and it will clear.


----------



## lovetosew

Thanks Craig,

This was already done so there is no piece of thread in there - at this point I'm beginning to think my machines will never be repaired


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

Do you know if you have the latest "operating system" for your machine. If not, try that. Sometimes it helps with "glitches".


----------



## lovetosew

Thanks again Craig but I did an update this weekend from 1.41 to 1.51 on one of my machines and the other one was already at 1.51 - no luck - still not working


----------



## imeccentric

Sounds like the tech did more than was needed and didn't have a clue. Run a credit card through the velcro strip that holds the thread behind the needles (where the wiper itself goes through). Sometimes lint or a small piece of thread can cause the problem. If the tech removed or moved that strip, it also might need to be realigned(not difficult). The left cutting knife my not have been put on correctly. Some of those machines have a small washer that is critical in it's placement and will prevent proper cutting. One other thing I can think of is the needle threader can be bent and might need to be rebent or a new one put on. All of this is assuming that it happens all of the time of course. If it is infrequent, just remember that this happens to all machines one in a while since they are mechanical beasts and some are just more temper-mental than others One other thing is the number three needle on these machines is known for being the one with problems. Lots of times , if it's just that needle, the tension knob might have picked up some lint or somthing under the discs. Take some canned air , lift the tension knob gently, and blow out underneath it.


----------



## northeastchap

just had this problem today am sure it is because am using a different thread that maybe your problem


----------



## Daddyof4

I agree on the thread being associated with wiper errors (among other errors). Our PE-1000 has two thread positions that are now unusable because of using a certain brand of thread and now they are in need of technical servicing. We have switched entirely to "Threadart" thread and have went from mind-blowing numbers of wiper errors and other errors to very, very few. We've also had great luck with Robison Anton thread.


----------



## jentshirt

hello just wondering if any one can help pr1000 under a year old coming up with wiper error every so often, bobbing jams, the machine eats a hole in tops , aloud bang every so often ( sound like going over rail way lines) keep ajusting it own tenision when running (loops) does sample ok on same material but when running a good one off this happen please help


----------



## Daddyof4

We had a PR-1000 but have a Melco now. Punching a hole in your tops could be caused by the tension created from the wiper errors and the uncut threads pulling on the shirt. We had that happen. 

Next thing to ask is are you using Fast Frames. If so that loud bang could be the needle hitting the frame. That one is unmistakeable because it sounds like a woodpecker banging the gutters on your house. 

Next thing to consider is the thread. If it is Coats and Clark you will want to upgrade. That thread caused more problems than we could count. Swapping to a different brand singlehandedly knocked out 90% of our issues.

Next thing is to make sure the area under your needle plate is clean and that the plate is perfectly centered. You have to screw each screw down in small increments equally first one side then the other back and forth while holding it in place until it is tight.

Make sure your needles are clean. Often ours would seem to be clean but would be gummy from the sticky stabalizer or our spray adhesive.

Just food for thought : )


----------



## jif121

Hi! I've got a Brother PR655 machine and wiper does not grab the upper thread. Can anyone help me out on this pls.


----------

